# New here



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey what's up my name is Carl and I'm 25. I recently started riding about years ago. Although I live in Atlanta at the moment I lived out in Summit Co, Colorado for a year and shredded out there every day. I miss every second of it. I got one day in over at Sugar Mtn in NC.
I'm glad I found this forum cause I definitely want to keep shredding and improving myself.
Oh and I ride on a 2013 Capita DoA FK with Union Force bindings.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome sir!
This forum is great, and just about everyone is very helpful!

Oh, go Falcons! (Minnesota here, but love thy Falcons)


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome Carl!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ouch!
It's painful to hear of a snowboarder who moved from Colorado to Atlanta.

Best of luck, and welcome aboard.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome my nephew lives in Marietta (spelling?) We love visiting Atl tons of stuff to do, great food, love the highway like 6 lanes wide and 90mph it's insane driving there. Better than around Chi-town. 

Glad you able to keep riding even though your in the wrong part of the country. Life's paths...Next time snap some pics to share when you get a chance to ride again. NC is probably worse the the Midwest but hey, any time on the board is a good time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's way easier to keep living in the mountains..... More conducive to the snowboarding lifestyle too.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Ya i constantly dream about going back up there (which i will this season). I grew up in Atl and moved out to Co to live with my dad for a while. I was born in Wyoming so i grew up to skiing but once i strapped in i was hooked and snowboarding immediately took over.


----------

